# taking the silhouette



## lletraferida

Buna ! 

Am urmatoarea idee

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]X is taking the silhouette of the Y down to an aggressive price.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Este vorba despre pantofi sport, pentru profesionisti si amatori. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Cum as putea traduce asta ?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Ma gandesc la 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]X imprumuta silueta Y, reducand agresiv pretul. 
[/FONT]

Mersi


----------



## farscape

Nu prea mi-e clar contextul - ai putea să mai adaugi ceva text/explicaţii?

Reordonând un pic propoziţia (reclamă publicitară?) putem scrie:

X is taking down (something) to an aggressive price

_to take down_ (cf. the free dictionary - http://www.thefreedictionary.com/take+down)*

1. * To bring to a lower position from a higher one
*2. * To take apart; dismantle
*3. * To lower the arrogance or the self-esteem of (a person)
*4. * To put down in writing


Daca "the silhoutte of Y" este un nume/marcă comercială atunci #1 se  potriveşte, ceea ce ar fi banal  #4 nu se potriveşte de loc in  contextul dat, iar # 3 este foarte puţin probabil ca o interpretare  corectă. 

Cu cât avem mai mult context, cu atât putem să interpretăm mai bine înţelesul potrivit.

Best,


----------



## lletraferida

X (pantoful nr.1) is taking the silhouette of Y (pantoful nr. 2) down to an aggressive price. 

Acesta e contextul.


----------



## farscape

lletraferida said:


> X (pantoful nr.1) is taking the silhouette of Y (pantoful nr. 2) down to an aggressive price.



Tot nu mi-e clar cum rămâne cu "silueta" - dacă e sau nu parte din "pantoful Y" (probabil că nu e) - dar să mergem mai departe.

Interpretările #1, #2 şi #3 s-ar potrivi acum:

pantoful X detroneză pantoful Y (din poziţia de lider)... printr-un preţ foarte agresiv/coborât/tentant/redus

sau:

pantoful X taie avântul pantofului Y... cu un preţ foarte redus
... şi alte variaţiuni pe aceeaşi temă.

Best,


----------



## lletraferida

Este vorba despre o serie de pantofi de sport, sa zicem A, B, C, X inspirati ca design din modelul Y, dar mai ieftini.

Textul pe care l-am pus mai devreme e tot ce am, pentru toti pantofii pentru care Y constituie sursa de inspiratie. 

Multumesc


----------



## farscape

lletraferida said:


> Este vorba despre o serie de pantofi de sport, sa zicem A, B, C, X inspirati ca design din modelul Y, dar mai ieftini.
> 
> Textul pe care l-am pus mai devreme e tot ce am, pentru toti pantofii pentru care Y constituie sursa de inspiratie.
> 
> Multumesc



Cu cât ştim mai mult cu atât ştim mai mult  Ştergem totul şi o luăm de la capăt 

Pantoful X împrumută forma (silueta? - nu sună prea bine) pantofului Y dar la un preţ foarte agresiv/convenabil/tentant...

sau, mai aproape de _takes down_:

Pantoful X aduce forma pantofului Y la un preţ foarte convenabil.

Best,


----------

